

Ask HN - Your thoughts on Gitlab.com pricing - sytse
http://blog.gitlab.com/2012/10/19/gitlab-com-pricing-thoughts/

======
sytse
Please let me know what you think. I learned a lot from the discussion on HN a
month ago when I started Gitlab.com
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4428278>

